# ttop canvas



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

is there anyone in the orange beach/gulf shores area that can replace the canvas on a t top? either pm or respond with a contact number.

thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Bring it to us. 5X7 with nothing mounted on canvas is around $250. installed.


----------

